# Pawpad fur trimed, finally



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I had trouble with my dog slipping and sliding on wood floor so I decided to trimmed Sam's pawpads clean of overgrown fur...
After that, I dremeled he's nails short. 

Next, I made him run on the shiny, slippery wood floor and he did it without slipping around any more. 
We are happy  



Hope this helps


----------

